# GTX 760 VS Sapphire 7950 vapor x??(Urgent)



## aaronbrako (Aug 9, 2013)

One of my friend wants to buy a GPU but is confused between GTX 760 and 7950 Vapor-X(All his hardware will support both the GPU's)

Which among the GTX 760 and 7950 vapor-x is better??(Dont care about the price difference)

IMO 7950 Vapor -X has 3GB DDR5 memory compared to GTX 760 which has only 2GB DDR5 memory(Also you get Bioshock and Crysis 3 Free with 7950 Vapor-x Right??) so i think vapor-X is better.

He also plans to get an eyefinity setup later(I read somewhere that more memory is better for multiple monitors).
Both the GPU consume same amount of electricity.(So same PSU)

But a lot of people are suggesting GTX 760 Lately on the forums(Thinkdigit Forums).
(also the friend of mine is planning to overclock so which is better while OC'ing??) 

Which is better guys??? Really confused.
Also there is a slight confusion between the PSU,which is better Seasonic 520W Vs. Corsair CMPSU-600CXV2UK 600 Watts PSU Vs. Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watts PSU.(again price does not matter)*The 7950 Vapor-X requires two 8 Pin Power Slots,does the PSU's Mentioned above have the 8 Pin option,dont know the requirement of GTX760*

Please give your valuable feed back.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 9, 2013)

> GTX 760 performs slightly better than HD7950. Also, if multi gpu setup is planned, the nvidia will be be better than AMD.

> For PSU, get Seasonic S12II 520W. But for multi-pu setup, Seasonic S12II 620 W is recommended.

> Post the complete config.


----------



## aaronbrako (Aug 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > GTX 760 performs slightly better than HD7950. Also, if multi gpu setup is planned, the nvidia will be be better than AMD.
> 
> > For PSU, get Seasonic S12II 520W. But for multi-pu setup, Seasonic S12II 620 W is recommended.
> 
> > Post the complete config.



Harshil you are comparing the HD 7950 Vapor-X with GTX 760 Right??(not the normal OC with Boost 7950)

MB: M5A97 EVO 
RAM: Ripjaws Gskill 4GBX2 (1600 Mhz)
Hard Disk:1TB WD Blue
Processor:FX 8350
Monitorell 2240L
Cabinet:NZXT Gamma

Is the Corsair CMPSU-600GUK 600 Watt not good(Cause it looks really superb with the LED Fans and all)

Also which is better the *ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 2GB Graphics Card* or *ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760 AMP Edition 2 GB *


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 9, 2013)

If you want to play at resolutions over 1080p get the 7950 vapor x, else if you playing at 1080p 760 is good enough.The power of 7950 lies in overclocking.If it is a good overclocker and you don't mind overclocking it will surpass a stock 770 in performance let alone a 760.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 9, 2013)

Buddy, no doubt HD 7950 is a great overclocker and I am running it at whopping 1100 MHz (stock speed is 950 MHz with Boost BIOS) speed now but in can't challenge GTX 770's performance. GTX 770 performs slightly better than HD 7970 GHz edition which is already clocked at 1000 MHz+ and having 2048 stream processors compared to 1792 of HD 7950. When overclocked, HD 7950 can touch the performance of a stock HD 7970 (Non GHz edition) at max. However, currently the price of HD 7950 boost editions are 23K+ whereas GTX 760 is available @ 20K price point. So GTX 760 is a better choice here in my opinion.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 9, 2013)

Maybe HD7950"Boost" is still worth looking.. Results: Battlefield 3 - GeForce GTX 760 Review: GK104 Shows Up (And Off) At $250

It lies in 5FPS range of GTX760 while providing a massive compute power.

I found out this link...
Check that HD 7950 gives relatively better performance @ higher resolution I mean better than GTX 760
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_760/8.html


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2013)

760 is the right choice here owing to its cheaper price. 7950 with extra 3k isn't worth the money.


----------



## aaronbrako (Aug 10, 2013)

OK,price point was never the issue but ,it seems that the GTX 760 not only beats the 7950 vapor x at price but also @performance(I still being a sapphire fan wanted the 7950 to win.
OK last question is should he get any changes done with his MB or the processor or any other hardware,also is there a diff between the normal zotac 760 and the zotac 760 amp version which is 3k costlier than normal 760,or any other manufacturer like galaxy or something???


----------



## S.S gadgets (Aug 10, 2013)

Get Zotac gtx 760 AMP edition... Best VFM


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2013)

aaronbrako said:


> OK,price point was never the issue but ,it seems that the GTX 760 not only beats the 7950 vapor x at price but also @performance(I still being a sapphire fan wanted the 7950 to win.
> OK last question is should he get any changes done with his MB or the processor or any other hardware,also is there a diff between the normal zotac 760 and the zotac 760 amp version which is 3k costlier than normal 760,or any other manufacturer like galaxy or something???



Difference : Custom Cooler, 118 MHz (base) 117 MHz (boost) 200 Mhz ( Memory ) clock advantage.

Don't opt for Galaxy or some other brands like Forsa - they are good but I'm not sure about after sales support - the only other brands you can go for is Asus with DC2 cooler.


----------

